# PS3 games for rental



## Luke05

Does anyone know if you can rent PS3 games?? I go through games pretty fast...


----------



## JWilliamson

Great question. I have been buying used games at 888 in Wanchi. JW


----------



## Luke05

I go to wanchai computer place, but i go through the games so quickly and don't want to keep buying games, playing them once and never playing them again. If i don't buy them second hand then most of the time they let me bring the game back withing 2 weeks and i sell it back to them. So at least that way i don't waste too much money. I'm suprised that there isn't anywhere that rents games.


----------



## JWilliamson

Back in Miami (USA) there were many but i have not found any place in Hong Kong that rents games. JW


----------



## JWilliamson

I talked to two game fanatics and they said there are no place in Hong Kong that rents games.


----------



## Luke05

Yeah that's what ppl have been saying, shame. Someone should start one!


----------



## JWilliamson

*Yeah*



Luke05 said:


> Yeah that's what ppl have been saying, shame. Someone should start one!


Thats what everyone around here who plays these games keep saying! JW


----------



## Ash2Dust

See. that is something i am quite curious about. I have been thinking about starting a rental place for Games/Movies, as this seems to be impossible to find here.

Especially where I life, I cannot even buy DVDs here (Tung Chung)

Has anyone considered this before, or done any research on what it would take to do this?

Ciao

Ash


----------



## JWilliamson

*Tung Chung*



Ash2Dust said:


> See. that is something i am quite curious about. I have been thinking about starting a rental place for Games/Movies, as this seems to be impossible to find here.
> 
> Especially where I life, I cannot even buy DVDs here (Tung Chung)
> 
> Has anyone considered this before, or done any research on what it would take to do this?
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Ash


My friends lives there and that mall which says its an outlet mall well all the prices there are about the same as in many other malls. JW


----------



## shiv1991

Your prayers have been answered
Theres this website called GameCloud.Hk


----------



## shiv1991

Sorry for posting it again, couldnt post the link previously

The link is

w w w . F ac ebook. co m/ gamecloud.hk


----------

